# My simple Christmas layout



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

First we plow the snow:








Then pick an engine:








And get that freight down from the north pole.









1st year doing one under the tree, I suspect it's going to become a tradition for how well it was received. I was told we needed a skirt under the tree, I responded with "I have a plan for that"


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice, We too just started a christmas type tree train, still have to get it out but I can't wait and suspect its going to become a tradition as well...nice pick! love the red engine!


----------

